# Blackfin Tuna Recipe



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

I have some fillets of blackfin a friend gave me its like 4 inches thick and 6 inches long! How would yall cook it?? Thanks!!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Can i eat it raw with ponzu sauce??

Oh yeah, its been frozen for about a week


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Roll it in fresh cracked pepper and quickly seer each side in a red hot cast iron skillet. Fresh lime squirt and tear it up. I don't know about goin sushi with it after being frozen.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

anyone have a good grilling recipe/advice for tuna steaks?


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Frozen for a week is fine for raw. As long as it was sealed well, it will retain a fresh red color, and will taste fresh. It will start getting darker colored as it stays frozen. Just decide at what point you no longer prefer the taste.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*1" thick*

would cut 1'' thick for grill.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah, I would just grill it...I went fishing in April and had a **** load of BF and YF tuna...the first week was good eating and after the first week, the BF were tasty pretty fishy, so I grilled what was left...I would just season with your favorite seasoning and just grill it, make a good salad, take the tuna and just cut 'em into chunks or basically use a fork to pick into pieces and throw on top the salad and enjoy...I went with a Korean style marinade, throw it on the grill and grilled some onions, squash, etc, cut em up and at with the Tuna.


----------

